# Time lines for partner visa 309 from india 2014



## ranjaniramani (May 6, 2014)

Hello, this is ranjani ramani here. I have lodged my application on feb 19, 2014 pcc submitted along with it and i got a email for medicals which was submitted on d 22nd april, 2014. i even got an aknowlegment that the documents are being processed too on the 8th April, 2014. I have been hearing from many people that once u get a call for medical and the aknowlegment letter u r visa will get granted in 10 working days....and many people including my Agent has been telling me the 8-10 months processing time is still applicable.

So confused and sad....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

8-10 months processing time is still applicable. You can't tell anything from when they request your medicals.


----------



## ranjaniramani (May 6, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> 8-10 months processing time is still applicable. You can't tell anything from when they request your medicals.[/QUOTE
> 
> It took u that long....I m really feeling that I m going to have a similar scenario..... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

CG and your agent are correct, 8-10 months is the most common time frame for approving these visas.


----------



## chris80 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes. My partners visa was granted after nearly 11 months. 
Medical was made less than a month of lodging my partners application.
Visa granted 3wks after the phone interview.


----------



## luelladsouza (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I did apply from India in dec 2013 through an agent and still waiting for allocation of case officer


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hey!*



ranjaniramani said:


> Hello, this is ranjani ramani here. I have lodged my application on feb 19, 2014 pcc submitted along with it and i got a email for medicals which was submitted on d 22nd april, 2014. i even got an aknowlegment that the documents are being processed too on the 8th April, 2014. I have been hearing from many people that once u get a call for medical and the aknowlegment letter u r visa will get granted in 10 working days....and many people including my Agent has been telling me the 8-10 months processing time is still applicable.
> 
> So confused and sad....


Hey ranjaniramani,

How are you?
As per AHC New Delhi, December 2013 applications are being allocated case officers. The current waiting time frame for case officer allocation is between 30-31 weeks since date of application. This time frame was recently increased on July 01, 2014. It was 25-26 weeks since date of application before.
Below is the link to AHC New Delhi:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html

Sorry for being the bearer of not so good news but, you might have to wait for another month or 2 before your application is allocated a case officer.
Your agent is correct, AHC New Delhi's indicative processing time frame is 8-12 months and the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months.
AHC New Delhi seems to be struggling with the high volume of visa applications and a handful of case officer and senior case officers to handle these hundreds of thousands of applications.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!! Take up a hobby to keep you busy cause this visa process can drive the applicant insane 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> 8-10 months processing time is still applicable. You can't tell anything from when they request your medicals.


*Congratulations on the 820 visa approval CG!!!  Wasn't on the forum for a while hence the late wish. I apologise 
Hope you are well and enjoying Australia 

Keep up the great work you do here helping so many. God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No need to apologize, Becky! The good wishes are appreciated any time.  Thank you so much! We're still ecstatic and on cloud nine over here.


----------



## luelladsouza (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the information. However I am aware about the new time frame of 30-31 weeks. So I am hoping an officer to be allocated to my case my end of July. 

In the meanwhile I was thinking if I could visit Australia on a tourist visa hoping that wouldn't affect my visa 309 !!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> No need to apologize, Becky! The good wishes are appreciated any time.  Thank you so much! We're still ecstatic and on cloud nine over here.



Thanks for your reply 
Always good to hear from you. I can imagine how exciting the news must've been. 
The procedure from here onwards is pretty simple and straightforward 

I can't even image the day or my reaction when my visa gets approved. Probably pass out from over excitement...LOL
Still waiting for my visa 12 months since date of application soon and nothing so far. CO requested for a new Indian PCC. Seemed like she was waiting for the document to expire so she could request a new one causing the evitable delay.
Been 8 months since my husband went back to Australia. Stuck with work and can't get time off, life is so crap right now 

Anyways!! Congratulations again!! Take Care. 
Good Luck!! Thanks again for the reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Be Careful!!*



luelladsouza said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the information. However I am aware about the new time frame of 30-31 weeks. So I am hoping an officer to be allocated to my case my end of July.
> 
> ...


Hey luelladsouza,

No worries!! Happy to help 
AHC is allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. Once the case officer is allocated to a file, the process from then on doesn't take long. Applying for a visitor visa at this stage can delay your visa.

For most of the applications lodged at AHC New Delhi, the visa is granted roughly between 2-3 months maximum (if there are no complications in your application) from the date of case officer allocation.

Once the CO process the application and is satisfied, the application is sent to the final queue. In most cases as per the current trend, AHC is taking between 32-45 days since Date of Queue to grant the visa. This time frame can certainly vary if there are complications in the application.

Another important thing to know is, if the applicant is onshore on a visitor visa during their file is in the final queue, when the file reaches the top of the pile AHC may or may not notify the applicant to go offshore to get the visa granted. As this is the one condition of the 309/100 visa application that the applicant is deemed to know and satisfy.

If or when AHC does happen to notify the applicant to get offshore, they will just put the file at the bottom of the final queue again which can cause delay of another month or 2 to get the file to the top of the final queue and get the approval.
Also the applicant is expected to return to India when going offshore to satisfy the "offshore condition", instead of going to Australia's neighbouring countries. These two things have caused applicants horrible delays in the past. 
These are not rules but AHC New Delhi seems to be following them pretty strictly.

Hope this helps! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry, Becky.  It's awful having to be apart from the person we love. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get that approval soon! You deserve it!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I am so sorry, Becky.  It's awful having to be apart from the person we love. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get that approval soon! You deserve it!


It indeed is the worst time of my life. Hope it'll all be over soon.
Thank you for your kind words CG! Will update when I hear something from AHC.
Stay blessed! Take Care 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## naveen hr (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re:*



ranjaniramani said:


> Hello, this is ranjani ramani here. I have lodged my application on feb 19, 2014 pcc submitted along with it and i got a email for medicals which was submitted on d 22nd april, 2014. i even got an aknowlegment that the documents are being processed too on the 8th April, 2014. I have been hearing from many people that once u get a call for medical and the aknowlegment letter u r visa will get granted in 10 working days....and many people including my Agent has been telling me the 8-10 months processing time is still applicable.
> 
> So confused and sad....


HI, you can contact other immigration cousultants for exact clarification i know few cousultants if you need


----------

